# Bamboo in aquarium



## chuande.petrauskas (6 Sep 2014)

Hi there, i need to know for upcoming another nano aquarium is it safe to use dried bamboo in aquarium? how you prepare it and how long can it be in water?


----------



## nickmcmechan (6 Sep 2014)

IME it wil rot in a couple of months


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (6 Sep 2014)

So it is not suitable in aquarium, ok thanks, maybe some kind of alternative to a bamboo? Branches is sometimes hard to find cheap here or collect is not an option, work takes too much time


----------



## clonitza (6 Sep 2014)

nickmcmechan said:


> IME it wil rot in a couple of months


I doubt that, maybe you are reffering to lucky bamboo .. and that's another story 

One of OK's bamboo scapes to see the evolution:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/lubamboo

I'd drill some holes in the bamboo to release the air if it tends to float.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (6 Sep 2014)

clonitza said:


> I doubt that, maybe you are reffering to lucky bamboo .. and that's another story
> 
> One of OK's bamboo scapes to see the evolution:
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/lubamboo
> ...




So it is safe to use? And if air released its not going to float or it need to be fixed somehow to stay under water?


----------



## clonitza (6 Sep 2014)

Dry bamboo as far as I see in my aquarium it's safe, no fish complained about it , if you have deep soil and the sticks are not that thick they may not float, if they do, just weight them with smth for a while until they soak some water.


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (6 Sep 2014)

clonitza said:


> Dry bamboo as far as I see in my aquarium it's safe, no fish complained about it , if you have deep soil and the sticks are not that thick they may not float, if they do, just weight them with smth for a while until they soak some water.




Thank you


----------



## nickmcmechan (6 Sep 2014)

clonitza said:


> I doubt that, maybe you are reffering to lucky bamboo .. and that's another story
> 
> One of OK's bamboo scapes to see the evolution:
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/lubamboo
> ...


Nope, happened to me, but I intentionally chose the non coated stuff as I worried about the coating in the aquarium...couldn't find anything at the time to say the coating was ok so tried uncoated, pretty much a horrid lump of slimy mush after a couple of months


----------

